# belmar, S. Hook, Pt. Pleasant?



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Is there any news of anything happening around Belmar, Point Pleasant and Sandy hook areas for togs and stripers?


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

*Saturday, Nov 5*

Fished at Belmar Inlet with green crabs targeting togs. Started fishing at 9:25am tail end of the outgoing tide. Caught a few dinks here and there and then at dead low tide proceeded to catch some good togs. Caught 2 back to back at 14 and 15.5 inches. Since you are only allowed to keep one until Nov. 15 I kept 2 one for me and for my better half fiancee who ventured out with me. Will be headed back there tomorrow for some more togs. Didn't see many keepers at all today. Alot of fisherman but only saw one that was brought in that must of been at least 17". I found a good hole and stuck to it.

Still in Jersey over at the inlaws and will post back at MD on Tuesday.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey KT*

Thanks for the report.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

*11/07*

Started a bit late today. First line wet at 12:30pm and caught 3 keepers, biggest being 16.5" saw a gentelam pull up what must of been a 20" tog (it was a monster). Was catching it consistently and left after only 3 hours of togging.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yedp*

It was a good day to get out but couldn't make the time. Hopefully mother bature will be nice and in a good modd this weekend as I am off. We'll see what happens.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

had some great weather this past weekend at Belmar. Togs are good to target now and more keepers size togs are being caught. Hopefully this action stays around longer till the 8/day creel limit starting the 15th.


----------



## one more (Sep 19, 2006)

*black bass*

might be coming up wed. plan to fish friday on charter for blackbass. ? bait to take and can i use lures 11/25/06


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sea bass*

Your best bet I would say is squid.


----------



## one more (Sep 19, 2006)

*wrong fish*



RuddeDogg said:


> Your best bet I would say is squid.


thanks alot but it is black fish, i know clam, but we caught alot of sharks


----------

